# Sometimes it's good to be a nerd



## Foxbat (Jul 24, 2021)

An  American F15 pilot had good cause to thank a plane spotter when he  alerted the airbase to a problem with the fighter as it took off. The spotter knew immediately something was wrong but most ordinary folk probably wouldn't have noticed.








						Pilot praises RAF Lakenheath plane spotter for saving his life
					

Ian Simpson alerts an airbase after seeing sparks and flames coming from the rear of a jet.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Go on. Be a nerd. It could save a life


----------

